
The deep sea diver who saved Winchester cathedral - putzdown
http://classicdivebooks.customer.netspace.net.au/oeclassics-diver-walker.html
======
AstroJetson
Cool story. I love these history pieces that end up being men against the
problem and it gets brute forced.

The cathedral site has some good history on it.

    
    
         http://www.winchester-cathedral.org.uk/our-heritage/our-history/building-the-cathedral/

